# Dragons Blood Kool Aid



## PortersCoveJosh (May 15, 2013)

So I was in the supermarket and just so happened to have a batch of dragons blood ready to bottle. Then it crossed my head hmmmm.... add a little flavor with some kool aid. Well I didn't want to ruin my batch so I took 3 gal and bottled it. Then I split the remaining too in half. I added 3 packets of tropical fruit to 1 bucket then 3 packets black cherry to the other. I decided to added just under a cup of sugar to each bucket to sweeten it up just a bit to compliment the flavors of the koolaid. (I only put 3 cups in for six gallons as I like the dragon blood a bit more dry than the recipe calls.) After all of this I tried a little and I have to say its not bad at all. Im just not sure of how or if the kool aid will settle out. Guess I'll have to wait and see.

Anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## dangerdave (May 15, 2013)

It's your wine. If you like it, there's no problem. If I am not mistaken, Lon DePoppe uses Kool Aid to flavor all of his original lemon Skeeter Pees.

Yours sounds great. Let us know how they turn out after sitting a while.


----------



## Tess (May 15, 2013)

I gotta tell ya. I wound up using a couple packs of lemonade Koolaid in my original skeeter pee along with the lemon peels. Its delicious. Im on my last case  Its your wine. Do what you want!!


----------



## PortersCoveJosh (May 15, 2013)

Sounds good guys. Ill let yinz know how it is after a little while in the bottle.


----------

